# Field Arrows



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Just bought a PSE Supra, 50 lbs. and will be set at 29.5" draw length. My question is: Would 29" (shaft length) Victory Nano's 400's with 100 nibs work on this bow?? Other end to have pins and standard 2" vanes, maybe mini blazers.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Ray, I'd recommend either flex fletch 187 shielded vanes or AAE 2" shielded vanes. They seem to work the best, and prolly 95% are using them.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

archerpap said:


> Ray, I'd recommend either flex fletch 187 shielded vanes or AAE 2" shielded vanes. They seem to work the best, and prolly 95% are using them.


I would agree with Bob!! Go with the FF187's!! They really are the best outdoor vane in my opinion. I would also make sure what you FOC% is as well!! You "MAY" need more point weight. I'm shooting at 53lbs. with a DL of 29" and an arrow length of 28.5" with FF187's, a 3" wrap and pins and Easton G nocks. These arrows have 120gr. points and are right at 13.8% FOC.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

AP, I am considering buy Weibley's arrows from last season, I know they worked for him
I was hoping someone could run some numbers to make sure they fit my set-up, I do not have access to AA or ???
Think he used FF vanes.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

a 460 spine would be the spot on spine for the setup, but right now, you're stiff. at 55lbs with that arrow, you still get marginally stiff. i wouldnt get too spine concerned. they'll work great. even a 500 spine with the same numbers comes out marginally stiff. stiffer is always better with a carbon shaft.

i used the single cam for your setup.



for me, i shoot the 500's, cut to 27" and they come out as marginally stiff for my outdoor setup. they arrows work great and an take a beating as long as you have a good supply of nocks and pins.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Just bought a PSE Supra, 50 lbs. and will be set at 29.5" draw length. My question is: Would 29" (shaft length) Victory Nano's 400's with 100 nibs work on this bow?? Other end to have pins and standard 2" vanes, maybe mini blazers.


 answer to your question is yes they will work fine!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If I change the tip weight to the 120's it will break them down correct??
If I am buying smaller I want them to work well, if not I will look at something different.
I am being told that my bow will max out at 53lbs. if that helps any.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

RatherBArchery said:


> AP, I am considering buy Weibley's arrows from last season, I know they worked for him
> I was hoping someone could run some numbers to make sure they fit my set-up, I do not have access to AA or ???
> Think he used FF vanes.


Yep mine have the 1.87 Flex Fletch on them already :wink: Just didn't get around to taking out a point yet to tell you what grain they are. But at 50lbs with that Supra these should still be fine.

You and I are pretty close on draw and the 350 spine at full length worked perfect out of the Triumph at 56lbs, so at 50 lbs I believe the 400s will be the ticket as that Supra and Triumph are probably similiar bows to compare to each other I would think at least.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

they change from 'slightly' to 'marginally' stiff. it's a fine line and unless you can shoot like Reo or Jesse, i doubt it will ruin your world shooting too stiff in that degree.


imo, people get wayyy too bent about spine with carbon arrows.

carbon arrows dont 'work' the same as aluminum. is spine important? yes, but only if you go on the weak side of the scale does it become critical. most people wouldnt see the difference between 'marginally' stiff and 'slightly' stiff.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Red, How do these pull out of the temlock butts everyone around here uses?? Do I need to stock up on Woody's and a scraper??
I do not shoot as good as Chance or Nathan but I am trying 
All the PSE bows I have owned like weaker spined shafts, so that wouldn't scare me.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

I second, and third, fourth the FF 187's. Great vane. Im trying out flex fletch 2" parabolics this year though. Wanna see if theres any gain to be had as my ACC's are a bit larger then the ace's and other twig arrows.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

RatherBArchery said:


> Thanks Red, How do these pull out of the temlock butts everyone around here uses?? Do I need to stock up on Woody's and a scraper??
> I do not shoot as good as Chance or Nathan but I am trying
> All the PSE bows I have owned like weaker spined shafts, so that wouldn't scare me.


Yep get some Woody's and a little scraper it differs from week to week on the fiber board on which one sticks to those arrows but they aren't bad you should be able to pull them out by yourself. 

If you wanted to have some fun you should have shot those CX Nano Pros I had 2 years ago, ask Bob about pulling them out, 2-3 people yanking on everyone and I had Woody's on them, all over my bow and quiver, I used a full bottle of Woody's during Outdoor Nationals in Mechanicsburg with those Bleeping Arrows! And they still pulled that hard everytime!


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

rock monkey said:


> they change from 'slightly' to 'marginally' stiff. it's a fine line and unless you can shoot like Reo or Jesse, i doubt it will ruin your world shooting too stiff in that degree.
> 
> 
> imo, people get wayyy too bent about spine with carbon arrows.
> ...


Not going to say I shoot like those 2 because I don't but I shot the 400s out of my Triumph first which said it was perfect in Archers Advantage, best score I got out of them was like a 543, tried the stiffer 350s with the same setup didn't move the rest even and I was able to hit the 550s on a consistant basis as long as I didn't shoot like a tool. Previous to this past summer I only hit the 550s twice in my life, this past summer half of the time I was in the 550s on the bad days when I wasn't I was in the 548, 549 ranges I'll still take that.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I knew if I pushed ya you'd be pounding....lol Even made me step up my game a little. And yeah we needed a comalong and a winch to pull those dam arrows out!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Red's scores at the 'Insteada' Nationals speak for themselves, AP was hot on his tail though


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

No...I sucked that weekend. I shot my butt of the weekend before to win the state shoot. We'll soon see how good this Elite is gonna be for outdoors. If it shoots as good outdoors as indoor, I think I can top my PB!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Red will be dragging a ball and chain around the 'Insteada' course so that should slow him down this year  LOL Red
I hope you can defend Red, it would help fund your project you are working on.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

RatherBArchery said:


> Red will be dragging a ball and chain around the 'Insteada' course so that should slow him down this year  LOL Red
> I hope you can defend Red, it would help fund your project you are working on.


Yeah I need funding just booked the honeymoon for Jamaica yesterday...Ball and Chain won't be dragging quite by then but if I get a part time job it'll all be good for that shoot and going across the country next year for the shoots :smile: But I would definitely like to defend my title but we'll see like I said no promises of attendence yet..but its on my list hell its the only freaking shoot I won the whole year!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

You probably ran over every raccoon you saw after August, huh.....lmao!!!


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

archerpap said:


> You probably ran over every raccoon you saw after August, huh.....lmao!!!


Ha Ha Ha for the Record I hate the Raccoon Animal Target that target has cost me 2 different times in the past 3 years!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I will make sure to have one at the 'Insteada' so you can possibly get even


----------



## whynotv2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Out of my MoneyMaker (55lb and 29" draw) I'm shooting 30" VAP V1 400 with 1.75" shield cut vanes, pin nocks and 100gr points. My FOC is a little low so I'm going to jump to 120gr points.

A small confession...I've been into archery less than a year and I know that you are supposed to shoot fat arrows indoors and skinny ones outside for distance, but I'm shooting those same VAP V1 arrows indoors right now. Shot a 290 (23 X's and 4 I/O) last week at a local tournament with them. I love them a lot


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

RedWonder said:


> Ha Ha Ha for the Record I hate the Raccoon Animal Target that target has cost me 2 different times in the past 3 years!


I'm gonna carry one in my truck and get it out everytime I see you...LMAO


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Red, 
Stop by and shoot a 3-D sometime we have a brand new Rinehart Raccoon target you can try out


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

RatherBArchery said:


> Red,
> Stop by and shoot a 3-D sometime we have a brand new Rinehart Raccoon target you can try out


No 3D Banging for me until like September probably.


----------

